# new to forum and looking for advice



## teamvwracing (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi, I just purchased an R1000 back in June and I love it. I am looking into improving the ride some. From what I have read, a carbon fiber seatpost and carbon fiber handlebar may make long rides more easy on the body. Any recommendations from anyone. I have looked at the Campy '04 Record seatpost and strongly considering it. Someone also mentioned a Specialized seatpost that has some sort of clear rubbery insert that may be a good choice??? let me know what you guys think, thanks!


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

I ride the easton carbon post, and i like its flex. I'm 215 so i have a lot to flex it with. LOL ALso for the front, specialized has two great products. One is Phat Wrap, a gell inset goes under the tape either 2.5mm or 4 mm. Very comfy and nice, i use it on my cyclocross bike. Next is a new product from specialized which has some sort of rubber damper in the handlebar area where it clamps to the stem. WE have one on order right now so i will let you know what i think. Bill


----------



## teamvwracing (Sep 10, 2004)

crossracer said:


> I ride the easton carbon post, and i like its flex. I'm 215 so i have a lot to flex it with. LOL ALso for the front, specialized has two great products. One is Phat Wrap, a gell inset goes under the tape either 2.5mm or 4 mm. Very comfy and nice, i use it on my cyclocross bike. Next is a new product from specialized which has some sort of rubber damper in the handlebar area where it clamps to the stem. WE have one on order right now so i will let you know what i think. Bill


I have also looked at the Easton EC90 seatpost, the most expensive of the choices thus far. I didn't think the post was supposed to flex though?  I was hoping for just some dampening of the vibrations on some of the rougher roads. I don't think I want flexing. thanks for the input


----------



## teamvwracing (Sep 10, 2004)

what are the thoughts on FSA products vs. Easton? I am now looking at these lines of Carbon components.


----------



## martroy (Mar 29, 2004)

I have an FSA K-Force Lite seatpost on my '03 R1000. I don't think you'll see a huge improvement just by switching posts. I think that you might see a bigger difference by changing the saddle with one with titanium rails. In my case, I've replaced the Fizik Pave with an Arione. 

Also, if you go with a carbon post, make sure not to pinch it. Mine is and I did not overtight it. (I use a torque wrench...) Now I'm thinking of going back with an alu post like the Thomson Masterpiece setback which is more reliable.


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

*Ride Quality*

Most are right about the seatpost not having a big effect but there is some benefit for sure. Wheels, tires, tire pressure have a lot of impact. Saddle too. Also Bar and Stem combo. Also, makes a difference if the rider sits glued to the saddle or moves around or out of the saddle regularly.So I guess everything is on the table.

I've riden a lot of miles on a Caad7 with Stella Azzura carbon post, Stella Alu Bar and Stem. Neutrons with Vittoria Tires. Aliante saddle. I guess I found the right combo.


----------



## teamvwracing (Sep 10, 2004)

so it seems that i should not be spending my money on a carbon seatpost. I have already changed my seat, before it even left the shop. I ride on a selle italia SLR XP Gel flow, and it seems pretty good, because honestly at first I was not used to it, and my bottom would hurt after awhile. Now after some miles on it, not bad. Should I be looking at maybe a stem and handlebar combo or should I just keep riding on the stock stuff until something breaks? I appreciate all the feedback, thank you.


----------



## martroy (Mar 29, 2004)

I use a FSA OS-115 stem and FSA K-Wing carbon handlebars. I really love this combo mainly because of the ergonomic bar shape and because they give me a slightly higher position. But, again, I haven't seen a huge difference in vibration damping.


----------

